# 9/21 results



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The results from the 9/21 autocross from hell are up. I am shocked.

To say that I am shocked would be an understatement. :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Damn Clyde. Time for a new title.

I feel really bad for the guys spanked by the Monster Truck.

And, in PAX terms, you are now how much faster than CD-55?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Damn Clyde. Time for a new title.
> 
> I feel really bad for the guys spanked by the Monster Truck.
> 
> And, in PAX terms, you are now how much faster than CD-55? *


Yeah, very nice job, Clyde. Imagine what you will be able to do on real wheels/tires. Are you going to try and work something out to get a set of CD's M68s? With those and S-03s or similar, you'll soon be faster than me.

Hunter's moved into a different class, now, and is going to have a lot harder time scoring points, even if he is just as fast. The same thing happened to me when I went from the 323 to the M3. The 330 is capable of E36 M3 times, but is classed with all of the other modern non-M BMWs, and thus generates outstanding PAX numbers. The S1M category is not as forgiving.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *Damn Clyde. Time for a new title.
> 
> I feel really bad for the guys spanked by the Monster Truck.
> 
> And, in PAX terms, you are now how much faster than CD-55? *


In SCCA PAX, 0.176 seconds (0.26%)

In NCC PAX, 3.382 seconds (4.32%)

If he hadn't hit the cone, he would have beat me in SCCA, but not in BMW.

I'd actually chalk it up to the complexity of the course and the relative newness of CD's car and his first experience with R Comps. Had he been to the SCCA event on Sunday he would have kicked my ass.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Congrats, Clyde!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, very nice job, Clyde. Imagine what you will be able to do on real wheels/tires. Are you going to try and work something out to get a set of CD's M68s? With those and S-03s or similar, you'll soon be faster than me.*


If I wind up not buying another car by next spring (and thus giving the the wagon to my wife), I will be buying wheels and tires. Assuming that CD puts his old 8.5" M68 on his 330 and has 4 7.5" sitting around, I may be interested. Otherwise, I'll be looking for the best lightest/cheapest 8" wide combo. Need to do a lot of research on tires though.

*



Hunter's moved into a different class, now, and is going to have a lot harder time scoring points, even if he is just as fast. The same thing happened to me when I went from the 323 to the M3. The 330 is capable of E36 M3 times, but is classed with all of the other modern non-M BMWs, and thus generates outstanding PAX numbers. The S1M category is not as forgiving.

Click to expand...

*He should fare better using the SCCA PAX, if he runs non NCC events.

I need to revise the NCC PAX numbers above. I used the 2001 factors which are listed on the website, but they've been changed for 2002 and while not posted, is reflected in posted times.

vs CD, NCC PAX 2.428 seconds (3.04%)

The NCC PAX factors

S1 = .930 (me and Nick)
SS = .968 (JST, Jetfire, TD)
S1M = .983 (CD-55)

The spread is different in the SCCA PAX factors

DS = .798 (me)
DSP = .820 (CD-55)
BS = .827 (Jetfire)
BSP = .840 (JST)


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: Nice work Clyde!!!:thumbup: 

Just by looking at your drive, I knew you were kicken butt that day!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

OK, the autox pics are uploading now. 

http://www.nrubenstein.com/images/autox4

Oh... The guy to the right (middle, looking at the camera) is clyde. :angel:

Edit: Pics are up... I'm afraid that I was kind of distracted much of the time.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Good job.

I am also shocked. 2nd in SS. On the crappy Dunlops.

Now if I hadn't overcooked it into the far right hander on the last run. Oh well. And that will probably be my last event this year. I will be at other driving events for the next two events.

Maybe I will have to look into doing some of the SCCA events.


----------

